# Cambiar pad por defecto de encapsulado en ISIS



## ricbevi (Feb 27, 2011)

Hola necesitaría saber como cambiar el estilo y tamaño de los pad que ISIS coloca por defecto por ejemplo al encapsulado DIL en general de un determinado componente ya que me encuentro que no son convenientes a la hora de perforar y soldar dichos componentes(extremadamente pequeños en sus orificios y superficie útil después de perforar para soldar).
Encontré la opción de hacerlo Pin a Pin pero es harto engorroso con componentes de 28 o 40 Pines hacerlo uno a uno.

Ric.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 27, 2011)

En ese programa no lo se porque no lo he usado, pero en general has de editar el componente de la librería y guardarlo. Una vez hecho eso ya lo podrás emplear cuantas veces quieras. La opción suele estar en la librería de componentes, eso también se aplica para crear encapsulados nuevos.
Algunos programas permiten ediciones globales de todos los pads contenidos en un área, los de un componente etc.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 27, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> En ese programa no lo se porque no lo he usado, pero en general has de editar el componente de la librería y guardarlo. Una vez hecho eso ya lo podrás emplear cuantas veces quieras. La opción suele estar en la librería de componentes, eso también se aplica para crear encapsulados nuevos.
> Algunos programas permiten ediciones globales de todos los pads contenidos en un área, los de un componente etc.



Gracias por contestar prontamente.....seria mas útil poder editar el encapsulado ya que el mismo se aplica a infinidad de componentes pero no se como hacerlo...por ahora me estoy arreglando con la edición de pin a pin pero es un trabajo reiterativo y tedioso cuando la placa tiene mas de dos o tres IC de 28 y 40 pines.
Seguiré investigando pero me llama la atención ya que debe ser un problema muy común en los que utilizan el ARES del Proteus para trabajos ocasionales y de no tan alta calidad y precisión. 
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 27, 2011)

Seguro (seguramente) que se puede editar el encapsulado. Yo lo que hacía era guardar el original sin tocar (por si acaso) y guardar una copia a mi gusto.


----------



## smd10 (Feb 27, 2011)

Yo lo que hago para cambiarle los pads es:
-Le doy con el boton derecho al componente y le doy a  una opcion que pone "descompose" o algo así.
-Le borro los pads, y le voy colocando pads del tamaño que se quiera (desde el menú de los pads, en la barra de herramientas de la izquierda)
-Una vez colocados los pads en su posición, se selecciona todo y se le da con el boton derecho y se le da a la opcion "make package"
-Creo que aparece una ventana que pide el nombre del componente, libreria y no se que mas, se lo pones y le das a ok,
-y listo! así ya está creado el nuevo componente (o modificado) en las librerias.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 28, 2011)

Gracias "smd10" por contar como lo resuelves.....estaba pensando en algo mas general a nivel de los encapsulados de los componentes debido a que es tan trabajoso el método como el de editar pin a pin para cada uno de los diseños. Es una lastima si no habrá que cambiar a otro programa de diseño donde las cosas sean mas fácil o ya estén resueltas desde el comienzo con el "seteo" por defecto.

Saludos.

Ric.

En este TOPIC https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/edicion-pads-eagle-35203/
esta tratado por ejemplo lo que quiero hacer pero para el EAGLE para los "Mini pad's" de un encapsulado para las resistencias y en tres pasos esta resuelto el problema.

Ric.


----------



## Carlosrod298 (Jun 1, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola necesitaría saber como cambiar el estilo y tamaño de los pad que ISIS coloca por defecto por ejemplo al encapsulado DIL en general de un determinado componente ya que me encuentro que no son convenientes a la hora de perforar y soldar dichos componentes(extremadamente pequeños en sus orificios y superficie útil después de perforar para soldar).
> Encontré la opción de hacerlo Pin a Pin pero es harto engorroso con componentes de 28 o 40 Pines hacerlo uno a uno.
> 
> Ric.



Cuando colocas un encapsulado DIL 
En el menu de herramientas ubicado en la parte derecha en "Round Throuhg- hole pad mode" aparece la opcion DILCC le das click derecho edit y puedes cambiar el tamaño por defecto de todos los encapsulados tipo DIL


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 2, 2014)

Carlosrod298 dijo:


> Cuando colocas un encapsulado DIL
> En el menu de herramientas ubicado en la parte derecha en "Round Throuhg- hole pad mode" aparece la opcion DILCC le das click derecho edit y puedes cambiar el tamaño por defecto de todos los encapsulados tipo DIL



Eso es lo que estaba buscando!!!
Gracias!!!
Saludos.

Ric.


----------

